# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  1 in 7 Americans living in poverty

## JJ78

http://www.aolnews.com/nation/articl...-says/19636445

The US government is eliminating the middle class.

NPR said today that this is the worst month for forclosures since the housing collapse.
Here in Nevada 1 in every 84 houses recieved forclosure notices this month. That is up from last month.

Las Vegas is quickly going under.

----------


## zabster151

yep, all those people who think we are conspiracy theorist are going to see the change in America, its just a matter of time till people start rioting in the street because they have no food or job or place to live. i don't really understand why people cant see this coming it is so clear. i am not happy about this at all but i want to know every detail. 
i mean really what do you expect people to do when they have nothing just lay there. i don't think so.

----------


## JJ78

Nope. Natural instinct is to survive. There will be a lot of robbing and killing going on when people get hungry.

Home invasions and murder rates are steadily climbing.

Most people will lay down and beleive that when they come knocking and say hey we will take you to a safe place that has food and shelter(FEMA CAMPS) they will go. Because for 2 generations Men have evolved into p ussies.
IE Emo, Skinny jean wearing p ussies.

These places
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P-hvPJPTi4


And here is a list of potential camps across the US. http://www.sianews.com/modules.php?n...ticle&sid=1062

Most are old Military bases that they have been fixing up.
Only way in is by plane and Train

----------


## JJ78

Could be bullshit, but supposedly these train cars can be easily converted to people carriers.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBO24iVVw-4

Imagine all the photos you see of the Nazis putting people into train cars.

It has happened before.

----------


## PistolStarta

> Nope. Natural instinct is to survive. There will be a lot of robbing and killing going on when people get hungry.
> 
> Home invasions and murder rates are steadily climbing.
> 
> Most people will lay down and beleive that when they come knocking and say hey we will take you to a safe place that has food and shelter(FEMA CAMPS) they will go. Because for 2 generations Men have evolved into p ussies.
> IE Emo, Skinny jean wearing p ussies.
> 
> These places
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0P-hvPJPTi4
> ...


The "These Places" video has already been discreted by someone I can't find the video but they did a walk through of the area when it was open and there were workers truly fixing old trains, thats why the new air and heat units went in and the turn style was originally the entrance for workers and has since been replaced with key card access or something to that effect.

----------


## warchild

so the gov't is trying to set up concentration camps for poverty?

----------


## PistolStarta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Fo_r...eature=related

This isn't the video, but at 4:22 look at the Amtrak people fixing trains in your "death" buildings.

----------


## JJ78

Did you know that the Amercan government has been buying up all of the railways.

Not just for poverty.

FEMA is setting up the camps for any national emergency.
Financial crisis.
Natural disaster.
Martial Law.
Invasion.

----------


## PistolStarta

> Did you know that the Amercan government has been buying up all of the railways.
> 
> Not just for poverty.
> 
> FEMA is setting up the camps for any national emergency.
> Financial crisis.
> Natural disaster.
> Martial Law.
> Invasion.


Yes they have plots of land to set up for disasters, you have no legal proof of the rest other than theories. As for buying up railways, it keeps people employed and allows routes to be revamped. Who cares, you don't even understand how impossible it would be to get whole groups of people to get onto trains willingly, We are an armed country, not Jews facing machine gun armed nazis.

----------


## JJ78

As far as the discredited video.

There are thousands of these x military facilities across North America.

I am just posting this stuff up. 

Do you remember that during WWII that we rounded up all of the Japanese Americans and locked them up in camps because they were deemed threats.

These were American citizens.
What is to stop it from happening again?

----------


## JJ78

We are an Obese,
Lazy,
non educated country.

Just because you own a firearm doesnt mean you have the balls to use it on someone.

----------


## JJ78

And, yes, these are just theories

----------


## JJ78

So are you telling me that in the neighborhood or community that you live in, you look around and see people willing to fight?

I live in vegas and all I see is a bunch of pretty boy pussies.

----------


## PistolStarta

> We are an Obese,
> Lazy,
> non educated country.
> 
> Just because you own a firearm doesnt mean you have the balls to use it on someone.


You under estimate Americans and overestimate you're government. I could gladly shoot someone threatening me I was raised around guns and have a conceal carry. WW2 was again a long time ago, and are you expecting a Japanese bombing soon or something. Did all the Muslims get rounded up after Sept. 11? ZOMG NO THEY DIDNT!

Show me the 1000's of military facilities set up to process and house people and not soldiers and i'll shut up.

----------


## PistolStarta

you don't need a lot of people to fight, you need alot of people to understand its about the people. Do I think every fat piece of shit on welfare will be standing next to me with whatever gun he can find willing to die, no. Do I think you'd have hundreds and thousands of people per state fighting. yes.

----------


## JJ78

http://www.sianews.com/modules.php?n...ticle&sid=1062

Speculation? Maybe.

----------


## JJ78

Do you know anybody with helicopters or large armored personel carriers.

During Katrina they went door to door confiscating guns and shooting looters in the street. This was in America a few years ago.
It will not be the US military doing this.

It will be the UN.

US Marines will not shoot and kill their own people.

----------


## JJ78

Woops bad link.

Here it is

http://www.sianews.com/modules.php?n...ticle&sid=1062

----------


## PistolStarta

> Woops bad link.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> http://www.sianews.com/modules.php?n...ticle&sid=1062


Ok so you linked me to a biased new source, clearly privately owned. Whom stated there are martial law rules in that can be used which were made 30 years ago which most people know martial law exists, and then lists every formerly used military area or base in the country.

----------


## PistolStarta

Shit dude they list fort benning as a camp that should be a red flag.

----------


## JJ78

Licensed gun owners would be the first to deemed a threat

----------


## JJ78

All news sources are prvately owned!

----------


## JJ78

And I said that they are potential camps.

----------


## PistolStarta

> Licensed gun owners would be the first to deemed a threat


Right which is what every conspiracy theorist has said since the 70's stop wanting to believe and your life may be alittle less stressful. Shit isnt happening.

----------


## JJ78

isnt Fox news biased

----------


## PistolStarta

> And I said that they are potential camps.


lol So basically it means nothing and is evidence that we do in fact have military bases in our own country. Okay I'm terrified.

----------


## PistolStarta

> And I said that they are potential camps.


Sure, but you can't argue against a video that shows the workers fixing freaking old Amtrak trains.

----------


## JJ78

Not stressed brother. this is called alternative thought. I just coose not to believe the bullshit that is talked about on mainstream media.

Like hollywood bullshit.

----------


## PistolStarta

> All news sources are prvately owned!


By privately owned I meant it could be 1 moron in his basement creating that site, a bit different than nationally syndicated news.

----------


## JJ78

I guess all of the people that are loosing their homes and jobs will be taken care of soon huh.
Our wonderful leaders will take care of it.

----------


## JJ78

and you dont think that mainstream media censors their content.
Just a couple of rich dudes sitting in a board room dictating what is reported

----------


## PistolStarta

Yea, by putting them in camps apparently. That would make perfect fiscal sense.

----------


## PistolStarta

spend billions of dollars moving the poor to "camps" and feeding and clothing them, taking away any spending power they had from their government hand outs to improve the economy. Makes sense to me.

----------


## JJ78

I doubt that they will be providing food and clothing to them.

Not that i think the government should, but there are houdreds of thousands of Americans going hungry everyday, and they arent providing shit.

----------


## JJ78

Hand outs to improve the economy?

Isnt that what our government just did with the bank bailouts.

Who did that hel;p.

----------


## powerliftmike

> isnt Fox news biased


Yes, just like all media outlets are biased. Fox is conservative and republican..but almost all others are Jew run and a strong bias toward the democratic party and/or liberals. Its all propaganda, just investigate things for yourself and dont bank on something they say..like "double dip recession, get ready" or whatever. Nobody knows, but fear always sells better.





> Hand outs to improve the economy?
> 
> Isnt that what our government just did with the bank bailouts.
> 
> Who did that hel;p.


Everyone always bashes the "bank bailouts" as wrong. Hell it isnt exactly free market, but thing is the govt has and will MAKE A PROFIT from it. This is very atypical. Let me know when low class urban blacks pay the tax payers back WITH INTEREST!!

----------


## Twist

JJ is right that our rights are definitely being stripped away and things are far from constitutional... But we can't even control a little strip of land in a third world country with multiple militaries... no way the US could just be stepped on and shut down. 

FEMA is way out of hand. Both sides of this are correct.

----------


## DSM4Life

If you listen/watch fox news you should be shot.

----------


## BgMc31

> JJ *is right that our rights are definitely being stripped away and things are far from constitutional*... But we can't even control a little strip of land in a third world country with multiple militaries... no way the US could just be stepped on and shut down. 
> 
> FEMA is way out of hand. Both sides of this are correct.


What rights have you lost?

----------


## lovbyts

> What rights have you lost?


OMG are you kidding? How old are you? 13? The problem is most kids dont know because they never had them to begin with and they just keep slowly taking rights away so each generation is ignorant about what the one before had.

Call it what you will but people who are forced to NOT smoke even in the privacy of their own home, outside or bar owners being able to choose to have smoking or not is loosing a right. Im not a smoker but I see it as a right being taken away.
There are many many many laws imposed on people with claims it's for YOUR best interest but you have lost the right to choose for yourself.

http://www.democraticunderground.com...ss=364x2433743
Gun owners
http://www.gunowners.org/a010808.htm
Here are a few more interesting facts
http://www.aclu.org/safefree/general...b20030508.html 

http://www.aclu.org/safefree/resourc...s20031114.html 

http://www.fff.org/comment/com0602j.asp about the Wiretaps

You have traffic camera set up to sent you tickets. You have lost the right to face your accuser.

If you are a teacher and you hug a child you are a pedophile. You lost the right to show affection.

If you spank your child they will be taken away to a foster home (probably molested) and you will go to jail. You have lost the right to be a parent and discipline your child.

In a fight at school, there was no such thing as “no tolerance” policy. It use to be someone started it and someone defended. Now both are automatically punished. You just lost the right to defend yourself.

In many states mine included they passed laws that 60% of any property over a certain size (5 acres) had to be left Natural growth. You can not maintain it, cut the grass/weeks, you can not beautify it. This was so they could free up other land originally zones as natural growth for commercial.

If you own a pet even if it is in doors 24/7 or on a leash it must be licensed... for what? Besides having a state license we are now required to have a county license for pets and people are going door to door to check. seriously.

Praying in school/class/lunch is no longer allowed due to you might offend someone.

No nativity scenes are allowed on any state/government owned properties.

Motorcycle helmets. For YOUR protection but now you dont have a choice.

You want to add a light in your house? A new switch? a deck? Hot tub? Gazebo or??? You cant do it yourself, you need to hire someone who has a permit and pay them 10x what it would cost you to do it. Yes it's all in the name of safety. I have no idea how any of our parents, grandparents or anyone survived.

How long of a list do you want? This is barely the beginning.

There are many stories/scenarios like this out there and they are all pretty much right on. Yes there are exceptions to ever rule but now the rule is the exception.
HIGH SCHOOL — 1957 vs. 2009

Scenario 1:

Jack goes quail hunting before school and then pulls into the school parking lot with his shotgun in his truck’s gun rack.

1957 - Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack’s shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack.

2009 - School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers.

Scenario 2:

Johnny and Mark get into a fist fight after school.

1957 - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies.

2009 - Police called and SWAT team arrives — they arrest both Johnny and Mark. They are both charged them with assault and both expelled even though Johnny started it.

Scenario 3:

Jeffrey will not be still in class, he disrupts other students.

1957 - Jeffrey sent to the Principal’s office and given a good paddling by the Principal. He then returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again.

2009 - Jeffrey is given huge doses of Ritalin. He becomes a zombie. He is then tested for ADD. The school gets extra money from the state because Jeffrey has a disability.

Scenario 4:

Billy breaks a window in his neighbor’s car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt.
1957 - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college and becomes a successful businessman.

2009 - Billy’s dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy is removed to foster care and joins a gang. The state psychologist is told by Billy’s sister that she remembers being abused herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy’s mom has an affair with the psychologist.

Scenario 5:

Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school.

1957 - Mark shares his aspirin with the Principal out on the smoking dock.

2009 - The police are called and Mark is expelled from school for drug violations. His car is then searched for drugs and weapons.

Scenario 6:

Pedro fails high school English.

1957 - Pedro goes to summer school, passes English and goes to college.

2009 - Pedro’s cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist.. ACLU files class action lawsuit against the state school system and Pedro’s English teacher. English is then banned from core curriculum. Pedro is given his diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English.

Scenario 7:

Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from the Fourth of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle and blows up a red ant bed.

1957 - Ants die.

2009 - ATF, Homeland Security and the FBI are all called. Johnny is charged with domestic terrorism. The FBI investigates his parents — and all siblings are removed from their home and all computers are confiscated. Johnny’s dad is placed on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again.

Scenario 8:

Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him.

1957 - In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing.

2009 - Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy .


Now onto taxes:

Accounts Receivable Tax
Building Permit Tax
CDL License Tax
Cigarette Tax
Corporate Income Tax
Dog License Tax
Federal Income Tax
Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA)
Fishing License Tax
Food License Tax
Fuel Permit Tax
Gasoline Tax
Hunting License Tax
Inheritance Tax
Inventory Tax
IRS Interest Charges (tax on top of tax),
IRS Penalties (tax on topof tax),
Liquor Tax,
Luxury Tax,
Marriage License Tax,
Medicare Tax,
Property Tax,
Real Estate Tax,
Service charge taxes,
Social Security Tax,
Road Usage Tax (Truckers),
Sales Taxes,
Recreational Vehicle Tax,
School Tax,
State Income Tax,
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA),
Telephone Federal Excise Tax,
Telephone Federal Universal Service Fee Tax,
Telephone Federal, State and Local Surcharge Tax,
Telephone Minimum Usage Surcharge Tax, Telephone Recurring and Non-recurring Charges Tax,
TelephoneState and Local Tax,
Telephone Usage Charge Tax,
Utility Tax,
Vehicle License Registration Tax,
Vehicle Sales Tax,
Watercraft Registration Tax,
Well Permit Tax,
Workers Compensation Tax.

COMMENTS: Not one of these taxes existed 100 years ago and there was prosperity, absolutely no national debt, the largest middle class in the world and Mom stayed home to raise the kids.

----------


## inheritmylife

> What rights have you lost?


BgMc31, what do you believe constitutes a "right".

----------


## inheritmylife

> Do you know anybody with helicopters or large armored personel carriers.
> 
> During Katrina they went door to door confiscating guns and shooting looters in the street. This was in America a few years ago.
> It will not be the US military doing this.
> 
> It will be the UN.
> 
> US Marines will not shoot and kill their own people.


Civilians will administer lethal electric shocks to strangers guilty only of answering simple questions incorrectly. Please believe that a Marine will annihilate anything that moves if he or she is given the order to do so.


Lincoln made open war on his own countrymen in order to prevent succession. Do you think that our present-day dictators and tyrants will wield their powers any differently?

----------


## Ernst

1 in 7? Not bad considering that 9 in 10 are total fvcking idiots.  :Smilie:

----------


## Public Enemy

Interesting article on US unemployment which i completely agree with. 
http://articles.moneycentral.msn.com...ment-rate.aspx

----------


## BgMc31

> BgMc31, what do you believe constitutes a "right".


Those outlined in the Constitution.

----------


## BgMc31

> OMG are you kidding? *How old are you? 13?*  The problem is most kids dont know because they never had them to begin with and they just keep slowly taking rights away so each generation is ignorant about what the one before had.
> 
> Call it what you will but people who are forced to NOT smoke even in the privacy of their own home, outside or bar owners being able to choose to have smoking or not is loosing a right. Im not a smoker but I see it as a right being taken away.
> There are many many many laws imposed on people with claims it's for YOUR best interest but you have lost the right to choose for yourself.
> 
> http://www.democraticunderground.com...ss=364x2433743
> Gun owners
> http://www.gunowners.org/a010808.htm
> Here are a few more interesting facts
> ...


1st lets keep this civil. No need to be condescending. I'm 37, btw. Anyway, the smoking ban was voted on by voters, there is no law against being taxed. Your other examples are ridiculous, did you make these up or are these a cut/paste job of extreme cases. Each of your examples can be put to bed with logic and empirical data. I don't have the time to dissect every one but one that jumped out because of it's absurdity is You don't lose your right to face the accuser when a camera catches you speeding. If you read the ticket sent to you, it shows what you have to do dispute the claim. But hey, my initial comment was directed at the poster who claimed Obama was taking away our rights.

----------


## Far from massive

I am 55 yrs old and the current economy created by the corruption and lack of morals of the upper and upper middle class is truly sickening. The upper class gave the middle class cheap foriegn labor ( spanish ) to appease them, the middle class being so out of touch with reality had no idea it was a pyramid scheme, that is the cheap labor, dinners at resturants, and low priced construction costs would be offset completely by the increase in free medical care, welfare, social security claims by those who have not paid in etc. The biggest losers on this were all the BUSH supporters who owned construction companies and laughed at how hard those Sp##s would work compared to Ni**ers for half the money, now at least 70% of them are out of business because the Spanish have opened their own companies without licenses, workmans comp etc. and legit companies can not compete, of course it never occured to the rednecks that the yuppies in their unbridled greed would gladly take the risk of hiring illegals to do major jobs to save a buck...

Then there is all the preditory lending, and after the bailouts most are back at it full force. And don't get me started on NAFTA or shipping jobs to india etc. This country has the greatest most diverse resources of any in the world, we can survive with minimal trade. 

When I started my fist full time job pumping gas I was paid a $1.65 per hour (minimum wage) and could get 10-20 hrs overtime. Ciggarettes were 35 cents a pack and gasoline was the same price. A room in a house rented for $75 a month utilities included. Move to 2010 the minimum wage is around 7 bucks an hour ciggarettes are 5 pack and gas 3 a room rents for 550 plus a utilities split (you do the math) on top of that to get 60 hrs a week you need at least two jobs...most employers want to give you 30 hrs a week and have you on call for the other 10 which keeps you in constant fear of being fired for not showing up on call if you have the second job that you will definately need to survive.

The greed and corruption in this country is completely out of control, and the strangest thing to me is that many of those taking part have kids who will inherit the hell they are creating.

----------


## lovbyts

> 1st lets keep this civil. No need to be condescending. I'm 37, btw. Anyway, the smoking ban was voted on by voters, there is no law against being taxed. Your other examples are ridiculous, did you make these up or are these a cut/paste job of extreme cases. Each of your examples can be put to bed with logic and empirical data. I don't have the time to dissect every one but one that jumped out because of it's absurdity is You don't lose your right to face the accuser when a camera catches you speeding. If you read the ticket sent to you, it shows what you have to do dispute the claim. But hey, my initial comment was directed at the poster who claimed Obama was taking away our rights.


OK yes I over did it on the age thing but if you truly cant see the facts even when they are put in front of you then it's your choice to be one of the sheep who believe that we/civilians should have no rights/choices and the government must know what is best for us. I'm sure you probably think it's fine to be tagged also so we can be tracked 24/7; for our safety of course?

I wont argue with you, you believe everything is all good then that's fine/your choice. I choose to have my eyes open.

----------


## BgMc31

> OK yes I over did it on the age thing but if you truly cant see the facts even when they are put in front of you then it's your choice to be one of the sheep who believe that we/civilians should have no rights/choices and the government must know what is best for us. I'm sure you probably think it's fine to be tagged also so we can be tracked 24/7; for our safety of course?
> 
> I wont argue with you, you believe everything is all good then that's fine/your choice. I choose to have my eyes open.


Again the name calling isn't necessary. Sheep? I think not! You're examples seem to be more paranoia than truth. But to each his own. I'm not naive enough to believe that the government is this all power entity seeking to take care of me. Remember I'm the member of a minority group that has some of the worst atrocities ever done to it. But I also don't subscribe to the paranoia that you do. You know the idea that the government is controlled by elitists who wish to enslave the entire world. I don't believe everything is all good. So we'll have to continue to disagree. You can live in a state of perpetual fear is you want. I choose to actually LIVE my life and not worry about mythical conspiracy theories.

----------


## lovbyts

> Again the name calling isn't necessary. Sheep? I think not! You're examples seem to be more paranoia than truth. But to each his own. I'm not naive enough to believe that the government is this all power entity seeking to take care of me. Remember I'm the member of a minority group that has some of the worst atrocities ever done to it. But I also don't subscribe to the paranoia that you do. You know the idea that the government is controlled by elitists who wish to enslave the entire world. I don't believe everything is all good. So we'll have to continue to disagree. You can live in a state of perpetual fear is you want. I choose to actually LIVE my life and not worry about mythical conspiracy theories.


LOL, OK yes I did do it again. I guess I get over passionate about these things because I see to many people being sheep, not seeing what is happening right in front of them and it's quite frustrating.

Trust me, I don't subscribe to 90% of the paranoia out there like a lot of people. I have friends/relatives who are conspiracy therapist and laugh at most of their worries but there are a lot of truths to most of the conspiracy theories but I dont worry about it like all the tracking people worry about.

It's is sad though that people can not see how the government is screwing people over left and right. Not a conspiracy but facts. Most of it has already been posted and discussed. You have the choice to see it or not. Again I'm not talking about tracking, micro chips or anything like that. I'm talking about taxing us to death, spending millions/billions on useless projects. Taxing us for projects that never get finished or started but their friends who are rich are getting richer. 

I dont live in fear by any means, only in frustration and how so much of my paycheck is taken by taxes and I dont see the work being done. Yes we can agree to disagree.

----------


## gixxerboy1

I heard the government is behind obesity in people now. They are actually pushing people to gain weight. That way when they open their concentration camp when we are poor they can use the obese people as free food for the new American slaves

----------

